# Titan Advantage Series 700



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We bought the Titan Advantage Series 700 a few months ago, I love this sprayer, 2 Guns at same time, this save so much time and no more tossing the gun back and forth while up on a ladder. I also have a cheap Titan 100 for smaller spraying jobs, I bought this one a year and a half ago and have to say I like it. I also bought that milwaukee combo airless and hvlp, I hated this machine I bought it because of the hvlp and was not impressed at all.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

wait until you try to get it serviced !!!!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Life time warranty plus the Sherwin Williams I bought it at the sales rep uncle is the local titan service guy. I have had this for 6 months so far so i guess time will tell.


----------

